# Great Forum



## Vick (Apr 2, 2011)

Checked webworth and this forum seems to be worth $65k, nice.

Web Worth | Website Value Calculator | www.ironmagazineforums.com Website Value


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Vick* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Harley_man67 (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to our board


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello. It is a halfway decent forum.


----------



## vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, Is this a welcome back to the board?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey welcome back have a good vacation? Hope your better!


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

Vick is a woman?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

Shooters said:


> Vick is a woman?



Yup


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2011)

Vick said:


> Checked webworth and this forum seems to be worth $65k, nice.
> 
> Web Worth | Website Value Calculator | www.ironmagazineforums.com Website Value



it went up! 
Website Value : $72,047.80


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sudoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Sweet, gj guys.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## misterme (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats uppppppppppppppp


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

